

How algorithms will help us spend, spend, spend - tpatke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19286426

======
damian2000
This is a cynical attempt to sell the products of Progress software
corporation, who are getting access to the location based GPS data of
unscrupulous telecoms companies.

